# Adaptateur SCSi ?Existe t'il des adaptateurs SCSI-USB ou SCSI-Firewire



## MAR69 (10 Février 2003)

Existe t'il des adaptateurs SCSI-USB ou SCSI-Firewire afin que je puisse réutiliser mon vieux lecteur de zip sur ma nouvelle machine ?
Si oui , où et à quel prix environ ?
merci


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2003)

Oui et oui. Mais c'est cher. L'adaptateur USB est à 100 euros et le Firewire est encore plus cher. L'USB se trouve chez Komelec.

Chez vpcshopping tu as les deux convertisseurs :

USB-SCSI 107 euros
Firewire-SCSI 167 euros

cherche avec le mot microtech (constructeur)


----------



## MAR69 (11 Février 2003)

Autant racheter un nouveau zip ou autre support !
merci pour la réponse


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2003)

En effet c'est trop cher, sans compter qu'un adaptateur ne te permet que de connecter un seul périphérique SCSI et pas tout une chaine ...


----------



## jfh (12 Février 2003)

moi j'ai rachete un zip 250 (y a deja qq temps) usb sans allimentation supplé
allimenté par l'usb
et j'en suis ravis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ca m'est effectivement revenue moin chère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : pour mon zip 100 je suis vendeur


----------

